# MT2 Dosing?



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I know this has been done to death but im really fcuking confused on what dosing schedual to start of on. Got a few bottles of mt2 and will prob just use it in the next couple of weeks.

Some say 0.5mg eod. Some say 0.25mg ed for first week then 1mg a week thereafter.

Some say 0.5mg ed.

Wtf is enough? I know it's person dependant but whats a good starting point, basing on me I tan fairly easy and have good skin, im not fair haired etc. I want results quite fast but don't want to have the increased sides of hyper-pigmentation, increased moles and freckles which I believe can be more or less avoided by using less than most actually use as most people seem to use way more then they actually need.

Anyone got sensible oppinions on whats worked for them? dont see the point in using a ton of it. Cheers.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Well I just done my first jab on Monday (200mcg) since not using mt2 or sunbed'ing for over 3 months - Then had a 8 minute sunbed then when I went to work same day people were saying you've been on the sunbeds again ain't ya!?!

200mcg ED mon-fri works very well for me...


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

.2mg? thats hardly anything I guess, but as long as it works. Everyone seems to be different thats the problem lol.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

yep, .2mg - 10mg mt2 reconstituted with 5ml bac, 10iu on slin mon-fri. 

I'd also like to know more about people who advocate large doses (more than 2.5mg per week for example) did they not respond well to a lower dose?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Thats another thing you've mixed 5ml with the 10 meg vial, why? some people say use less it's all fkn confusing lmfao.

But yeah I think those who use more have no justification just because the whole "more is better" myth. But then I suppose if your ginger and burn then you prob would need more in the tank to get a result?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Thats another thing you've mixed 5ml with the 10 meg vial, why? some people say use less it's all fkn confusing lmfao.
> 
> But yeah I think those who use more have no justification just because the whole "more is better" myth. But then I suppose if your ginger and burn then you prob would need more in the tank to get a result?


I chose to recon at 5ml so it would be 10iu on slin for 200mcg, lots of ppl advocate this method on datbtrue's site, plus I read that freckles and mole darkening can be minimised by using a lower dose, so that's what I went with and it worked a treat, couldn't of asked for better results, and the results came quick too.

So I don't think there is any need for me to use larger amounts based on my first experience. I'm not ginger so I can't offer these poor [email protected] any advice, lol, sorry guys...


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

G-fresh said:


> I chose to recon at 5ml so it would be 10iu on slin for 200mcg, lots of ppl advocate this method on datbtrue's site, plus I read that freckles and mole darkening can be minimised by using a lower dose, so that's what I went with and it worked a treat, couldn't of asked for better results, and the results came quick too.
> 
> So I don't think there is any need for me to use larger amounts based on my first experience. I'm not ginger so I can't offer these poor [email protected] any advice, lol, sorry guys...


Lol makes sense mate, read quite a few of datbtrue's stuff guy is v knowledgeable so complicated though! had a pal who used a lot of mt2 and his skin went a yellow colour like jaundice and had black pigmentation, went away when he came off mind you but still overkill lol.

I'll use 0.2 ed like you are seems a good starting point and as I tan easy enough I think results will come fast enough, got a 30ml bottle of bac water so will mix that. Cheers. Whats your plan after the first week? just keep doing 0.2mg? or once you hit your desired colour? 1mg once a week or?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Lol makes sense mate, read quite a few of datbtrue's stuff guy is v knowledgeable so complicated though! had a pal who used a lot of mt2 and his skin went a yellow colour like jaundice and had black pigmentation, went away when he came off mind you but still overkill lol.
> 
> I'll use 0.2 ed like you are seems a good starting point and as I tan easy enough I think results will come fast enough, got a 30ml bottle of bac water so will mix that. Cheers. Whats your plan after the first week? just keep doing 0.2mg? or once you hit your desired colour? 1mg once a week or?


I'm going to continue using said dose and use sunbeds 2-3 times weekly (8-12 minutes) until my a$$ is black lol, I'll probably discontinue when I go on summer leave in mid-august, I'll be the envy of many!!!  :beer:

It really brings out my sky blue eyes as well...self- :wub: :laugh:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

G-fresh said:


> I'm going to continue using said dose and use sunbeds 2-3 times weekly (8-12 minutes) until my a$$ is black lol, I'll probably discontinue when I go on summer leave in mid-august, I'll be the envy of many!!!  :beer:
> 
> It really brings out my sky blue eyes as well...self- :wub: :laugh:


Haha usually I use a sunbed 1ce per week and I go a pretty dark colour but want to try go even darker may as well. Heard theres an issue with the face tanning faster then the body?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Haha usually I use a sunbed 1ce per week and I go a pretty dark colour but want to try go even darker may as well. Heard theres an issue with the face tanning faster then the body?


It's funny you should mention that as that's what I thought last time, my face went darkest first, then body, legs and arms took a month or so to catch the same tone all over. There was a difference but it wasn't that big a difference. That's why I turn the facial heater down to minimum now, lol, but it all evened out eventually, 4-6 weeks give or take.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Sy. said:


> .25mg - .5mg twice a week. Ive been using that 3-4 weeks now with 2 sunbeds a week and am pretty fckn dark. Barely any new moles or darkened ones.
> 
> Last year when using 1mg pd and even .5mg x4 a week i got alot. Stick with low dose..
> 
> or get a spray tan


It's more convient I guess .5mg twice a week saves on jabbin all the time lol. How much bac you mixing with the vial again? And what days you doing it on mon-thurs or something?


----------



## benbb (Jan 7, 2011)

I'd agree with Sy. above re. maintenance dose based on my own experience. I found I coped with the loading phase pretty well with only a bit of nausea the first time I jabbed but when I tried to do 1ml. during the maintenance it made me feel really sick so I guess your body desensitises to it again maybe. I also found my sweet spot for jabbing was about 4 hours before bed as taking it just before bed seemed to disrupt my sleep. I mention that because a lot of people seem to jab before bed to try and avoid the sick feeling. As usual though it is a bit trial and error in that all of my friends seem to be different from no problems at all to having nausea so bad they can't carry on!

I would agree again though that most people do not seem to need large amounts to get where they want to be. You will also colour up hugely if in the sun for a few hours a day over say a week or so. Be aware of that, I went way too dark on holiday...

I also jab MT2 with one of my HGH shots now in the same pin, saves some time!

The only other side I get is that I am pretty sure it makes me feel a bit down some days. Not sure why and no one else I know has the same problem.

Ben


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Because i don't tan too well i just use 1mg ed up until hols. Then lower dose accordingly afterwards.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

200mcg a day 5 days a week is what I do now.(when I remember lol)

Takes longer to build a tan,but it looks more natural IME


----------

